# New PSU Recommendations please!



## Formula350 (Feb 14, 2010)

Alright, after my thread on dual PSUs, it's pretty clear that my current "good" PSU is on it's way out :\ I've had it quite a long time and I really can't ask any more of it, I've EASILY gotten my moneys worth out of it! (If you're curious about it, here is that thread)

Now here is where I sit: I'm broke, but am waiting till the AMD RD890 rigs hit the market to upgrade. What I'm looking for is something that will leave me future upgrade room. The initial rig specs I plan on would be X2 555 BE, 890GX and initially my x1950 Pro but hopefully a 5770 with in a few months after I get all this (which who knows when that'll be). The PLAN for the rig will be upgradablility! I shot myself in the foot with my current rig as I liked ATi over nV and so I was stuck w/o easy Crossfire ability. I also was at the EOL for S939 and so I didn't get to experience all the lovely new CPUs that came out! That said, I also missed DDR2 heh SO I plan to run a 6-core at SOME point, I also would like to run 2 5770s, also at SOME point. I currently have like 5 HDDs I use and 1 optical, I'd like to drop that down to 1 or 2 SATA6 drives, but that'll again be in the more distant future, so the 5 right now will have to be factored in for fairly long term use. 

I've been reading some reviews, but I'm so burnt out from new rig research that I just can't grind PSU reviews lol I'm OK with waiting if some newfangled ATX revision will be out soon which will help ensure I'll be able to use it in future systems. I mean currently I'm running a spec that is before 24pin PSUs, to give you an idea  I've got NO native SATA or PCI-E power plugs heh I've just gotten by with the two adapters I thankfully got with my mobo or vid card. When it came to this DFI board with the 8-pin AND 24-pin I left it to my ingenuity to customize additional 20+4 and another P4 plug  Just don't think that'll quite cut it for an AM3 system heh

I've never bothered looking into brands since I've never had a need for a new PSU, so I have no clue who to stay away from, or who is a rebranded quality item. My understanding is that Sparkle is actually a quality PSU and also Silverstone, both being common rebrands. Now I vaguely remember anything about Coolmax, but I know they've been around the block a few times and these two fall at pretty much my price point. Lower the better, but I also understand you don't want to skimp on a PSU. Not like a system component where getting "Value Select" will only limit overclocking and some possible bandwidth.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16817159107,N82E16817159110

And if at all possible, I'd like to stay away from NewEgg. Not that I don't like them, I was a loyal buyer from them! I just now live in a state with 9.5% sales tax and they have a warehouse here so I get charged for purchases  ZipZoomFly on the other hand doesn't, so that'd be fine 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 14, 2010)

The Truepower will still be able to handle a mid end ATI rig with one 5770, although 2 5770s will not cut it.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 14, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> The Truepower will still be able to handle a mid end ATI rig with one 5770, although 2 5770s will not cut it.



If it was new, I'd probably agree. It's from 2004/5 so it's got a lot of use. I typically left my computer running almost 24/7 for this entire length of time, with only April to Dec 09 having no use since the PC was stored. It's 5v rail is too weak now, dropping to 4.7v under a heavy simulated load (12v automotive bulb). I know there is a +/-% specification (I think 10% for this era PSU) but if there's a heavier load on the 12v rail, then that 5v drops further :\ So it's really showing it's age. A few websites I've read say to reduce overall PSU power by 10% per year due to capacitor aging. Even if you halve that and go off 5%/yr, that's still 25% of 430W (410W really as the 5vSB is 2A and then the negative rails), which is pretty substantial  While it's just an educated-estimate calculator, http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp estimates my system using, factoring in 40% capacitor aging based on Note 4, 574W! With that setting at 0%, 410W. That's figuring a 1950XT instead of Pro based on my clocks, but with a Pro it's still 367W. If you figure that somehow my 2004 era PSU is 80% efficient, then it would be able to produce 328W, not assuming much lower due to age  

All of that might come across as "No, sorry, you're wrong", and I'm going to appologize now in the event hat is the case :\ It is just my train of thought as far as my system goes which utilizes my rudimentary knowledge of PSUs 

Anyhow, I thought I'd check out what ZZF has for rebate items...
Are AZZA PSUs any good? This one is $39.99 after MIR

No idea if Active PFC is a marketing gimmick or actually something beneficial (don't even know what it is tbh lol). Don't know if this Coolmax was one of the 2 in my NewEgg comparison, but this 700W Active PFC 80+ Cert is perfectly price @ $43.99 after MIR!
Also $31.99 for this 650W or  700W for $34.99, both after MIR.

Noticed Corsair entered the PSU market as well, how are their PSU products? I'd love to get their sealed unit water cooler as it's gotten good reviews... But even their 620W is over $100 :\ Not sure if I'd be paying more for the name with them though.

I know Enermax was a big OEM PSU maker back in the day, yet they offer quite a few "enthusiast" marketed models, anyone heard good or bad things about them? 

OCZ I'm also unawair of in terms of their PSU quality. My friend has I believe an 800W from a year or so ago, but as with most PSUs and people, if their computer is working fine they have no reason to bother checking it  Hell I'd not even have bothered with mine if the computer powered up fine after pulling it from storage! 

Thanks again.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2010)

Why such large units? I ran my 3.2Ghz Q9400, 4870x2, 2x 10k rpm and 1x 7200 rpm drive, and 2x optical drives off my Antec Neopower 650w. Never had a problem and I gamed *hours* on end, day after day. Never gave me a problem. I know you want room to grow, but if your growing is two 5770s, hex core, and what ever hdds and opticals you have then 600w is more than enough without having problems long term.

Just about everything today runs off 12v. The more rated watts, of the total rating, that are on the 12v rail(s) the better.

Not doing Newegg is a killer and you might want to look at price after tax at Newegg compared to what you can get from ZZF, Ewiz, etc.

Seasonic, Enermax, Corsair, PCP&C are the safest bets top to bottom. XFX is a Seasonic unit and amazed Jonny Guru. If you want a unit that you don't have to worry about taking out your hardware, $50 is going to be the starting point. If you can find some rebates $80-100 is going to be more likely.

If you don't mind waiting for rebates: Enermax Infinity 720
I know I said you didn't need something that big, but after the rebate, it is really hard to resist.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

wattage means less than quality.

Stick with good brands (corsair being my choice, antecs not too far behind) - a 450W corsair will run your current system with a 5770 fine. Throw in future proofing for that second card and a more powerful machine, and a 550W corsair will give you room to spare for years.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 16, 2010)

Try thes guy.. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=106&name=Power-Supplies


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea I know wattage is really a sought after thing for people, and what was drawing me to them was more the price. I also want to make sure that I'll have enough after the efficiency is factored in. Just as well, the 5770s might turn into a 5970 or two 5850s. I might win something or who knows  While I may never use all the PSU can offer, could it really hurt?

With that said, I'm also a stickler for what will last, as Mussles makes a point about. I could get any number of cheap 500-600w and I might be shooting myself in the foot when it blows up and takes out all my new hardware! Glad my Antec hasn't heh Even if it's not able to provide 5v anymore :\

So it's not that I'm wanting to go cheap and end up with a cheap power supply, it's that I'm really only able to AFFORD what is the cheap. That's why I've asked about so many different brands :\ If 12v is where it's at now though, I could just get a server PSU pull that is 1100W and ONLY has 12v  Don't think I'd ever need 91 amps worth haha I'd have to solder on my own wires though since it's a hot pluggable unit.

Segalaw: I've always found Tiger to be slightly more expensive than NewEgg or ZZF.

Speaking of NewEgg, I will still consider them for purchases, but they just take a back seat now. There are a few I'm considering from them, but 9.5% extra for anything I buy from them is quite a lot, and it adds up.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 16, 2010)

There is a psu guide somewhere around the site, go and take a look?


----------



## segalaw19800 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> There is a psu guide somewhere around the site, go and take a look?



http://static.tigerdirect.com/html/powersuppliesGuide.html

Guide To Computer Power Supplies


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2010)

You got to watch some of those 500w units though. I ran across one earlier that was rated for 500w but only 350w came from 12v rail! I think it was a Seasonic unit too.

Only reason I suggested the Enermax 720w is that after rebate, you can't get anything else close to that price for the wattage. Not to mention if you do decided to do something else than two 5770s, you'll have plenty of breathing room. That was really one of the reasons I got the 1050w Enermax I have now. After rebate it put it below $200 and nothing else at the time was even close for the wattage and price. Though, its nice that it has a high efficiency at low wattage pull.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

this or this are my recommendations. corsair being the better choice.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2010)

Who does OCZ have making their Stealth Stream these days? Nvm, its a FPS Everest.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Who does OCZ have making their Stealth Stream these days?
> 
> Just cause I like how all but 75w of the rating comes from the 12v rails



and the corsair 750W has 720W available on its 12V rails. your point being?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd get the Corsair after reading Jonny's failed attempt of a review of the FPS unit.


----------



## 99vw (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah i'd go with either a corsair or antec aswell.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 21, 2010)

99vw said:


> Yeah i'd go with either a corsair or antec aswell.



Neither of which I listed as a result of their price being out of my range


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Neither of which I listed as a result of their price being out of my range



then you should save up for longer.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 21, 2010)

As I had mentioned before I'm still waiting on the release of the RD890, so I'm not in a HUGE hurry; *however* at the moment I'm w/o a job and that is only because I'm helping finish the house before I go job hunting. So sadly there is no saving UP happening lol No big deal I suppose though


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe you can find a used one then for cheaper. Might hit up the Fits thread in Hot Deals here.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been keeping my eye on eBay as well. I'm sad to report that I missed a smoking deal on a Silverstone 850W that ended up going for $41  I'm not sure how smart it is buying a used PSU, but I think if it's a quality one to start that it might not be too bad.

Since it's been mentioned my 430W (410 usable after 5vSB and -5/12 removed) should be sufficient to power the new system with at least a single 5770, I'm going to try for this Seasonic 430W. It's the S12 SS 430HB with 24, P4, a 6pin PCIe and EPS12V (which it seems like ir would be the same pin as the 8pin PCIe wouldn't it?). It _says_ dual independent rails, but I know that is typically not the case, anyone know if it REALLY does? And will the relatively low Amperage on the 12v rails be enough? I know it has more than mine does, combined, but separate they are only 14A and 15A vs my Antec's 20A. I mean if I really needed I could 'trick' it into a single rail by swapping wires (no cutting would be required), but I wouldn't think that would be needed. Anyone have a price I should maybe not go over on it? No idea on it's shipping, but USPS has flat-rate at the very least.

And again thanks everyone, in case it may come across that I'm not grateful!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2010)

EPS12V is not PCI-E, not compatible at all.

personally, stick with single amp rails when you're other options are <20A on multi rails.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> EPS12V is not PCI-E, not compatible at all.
> 
> personally, stick with single amp rails when you're other options are <20A on multi rails.



Well it's not the EPS12V connector, as that's quite different. It's the 8pin CPU connector, just looks like EPS wired. 4 yellow and 4 black. Basically P4+4 :\ It's the same plug that this DFI board can utitlize which is either JUST the P4 or P4+4. I mean I'm sure you know what I'm talking about lol Looks pretty much like this one, except the DFI looks slightly different :\
http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/other/1000w-psu-roundup/p3.jpg

This would be P4
□∩
∩□

This would be what the 8pin on the DFI looks like
∩□□∩
□∩∩□


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well darn. Slipped out of the price range I'd be willing to spend on a used one of that wattage, even if it is a really high quality PSU. Also because of what you had said as well, with the 12v rails being a bit on the low side.

The search goes on!


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 21, 2010)

This is going to sound dumb, but hear me out lol

One thing that has intrigued me recently, is the high power server PSUs that are quite cheap to get. Some are unique like the one I saw that was 1300W and ONLY a 12v lol Some don't have all the required voltages (just 5 and 12) and 99% are hot swappable. Now the problem with that last part is they don't have any power connectors, but that I think is a small price to pay for the quality you'd be getting in return. Seeing as these things are meant to power a server, which means lots of at least medium load time, and used 24/7. That I think is a pretty good trade off for what I plan to do... Take one of these bad boys and simply solder in my own connectors! I'd be able to run my own gauge wire to the connectors, at my own length, and if I saw fit I could make them modular at the same time...

Now this is where I'm looking for some help. Does anyone know if these PSUs have PWR_GD/OK and PWR/PS_ON? Or since they are redundant and hot swappable, you just shove them in their bay and flip their switch? Because if that is the case, I can't figure my plan working out :\ As I've hot wired a PSU on before, while plugged into the computer (don't worry, it was a POS mobo lol) and it doesn't actually turn on, not until you actually press the power button. So I couldn't simply do the wiring and then just use the PSU power switch to turn it all on.

Here is one I'd be interested in, as it provides all the required voltages. Now it doesn't have -5v, but I don't think many rigs are actually using that anymore are they? Also because Etasis is apparently a quite good quality server PSU maker.
http://cgi.ebay.com/_W0QQitemZ250345210898

While it'd be large, for that price I could run duals @ 1200w for the price of a quality ATX PSU that is only like 400W heh

Feel free to think I'm nuts, I won't argue that point :lol: I just like to think outside the box, and something like this I just can't see any reason NOT to! Aside from having to solder in my own wiring that is, which I could easily salvage from a junk PSU!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2010)

I have Server PSU, at my server. They are noisy, trust me.


----------



## Formula350 (Feb 22, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I have Server PSU, at my server. They are noisy, trust me.



I could easily tone them down with a fan rheostat though. Most run redundant fans it looks like, so while ours have 1 or 2, these have 4-6. On top of that, they are 4-6 SMALL ones which need to spin insanely fast to move enough air through the long PSU  Seeing as one of those long style ones would have to be mounted ontop of the case anyhow, I could easily mod it to relocate the fan positions  Seeing as I'd have to remove the cover to get into the wiring heh


----------

